# Stolen Mod



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

So yesterday i had the unfortunate experience of a break in into my car.

I want to put a lookout for a stolen black Teslacigs WYE s# 68684043061 (Cant remember if its printed on the mod)

I went out at lunch time to get something to eat and left my mod in the car, i knew i wasn't going to be long so i left it in the car. when i came back i found my rear side window smashed and my car broken in to. My mod with juice some Cd's and small change i had in the car was taken.

I am just thankful that the car wasn't taken. 

Please guys, if you see or know someone trying to sell one with a silver Azeroth rta please send me a PM.


----------



## 87hunter (10/1/18)

Sorry for your loss, I often worry about that. All my favorites are in my car right now.
Hope it gets found


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> So yesterday i had the unfortunate experience of a break in into my car.
> 
> I want to put a lookout for a stolen black Teslacigs WYE s# 68684043061 (Cant remember if its printed on the mod)
> 
> ...



Bumer bro. Hope you find it, but i think you know the end result is not good. 

Reason why i dont have or leave anything in my car.


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

Yip, my own stupidity i guess. lesson learned.


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Sorry for your loss, I often worry about that. All my favorites are in my car right now.
> Hope it gets found


I just want to find the buggers that did it. Not only did i loose my all day mod, i now have to replace a window on the car.


----------



## BATMAN (10/1/18)

That really sucks bro.

Which area are you based in ?
This would help incase somebody tries and sell in your location,or somewhere close by


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> That really sucks bro.
> 
> Which area are you based in ?
> This would help incase somebody tries and sell in your location,or somewhere close by


Sorry, meant to include it. The incident happened in the Bryanston area.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/18)

Theres a special place in hell for people who steal someones vape gear

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Jos (10/1/18)

And the sad reality is that the tool probably doesn't even know what he took.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

Jos said:


> And the sad reality is that the tool probably doesn't even know what he took.


Yeah, i hope the doosch takes a pull and the mod explodes in his face. That will teach him a lesson!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (10/1/18)

Sorry for your loss.
Do you at least have backup gear?


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/18)

Hey bud. Thanks. I have my noisy cricket v1 that I’m using at the moment, I’m just super cautious using it as a all day mod. Unfortunately I’ll have to wait till payday to replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

Sorry for your loss @Gadgetboy 
I hope you either find it or manage to replace it with something that gives you lots of pleasure


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/1/18)

Thanks @Silver. Iv been wanting to try my hand at squonking so I will see what I can get my hands on at the end of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/18)

Bad news @Gadgetboy , sorry to hear of your loss. I am going to have to get a vape clip or something, I usually leave mine in the car as well. Or I will in all probability have to start using the BB while running around more for pocket fit.


----------

